# My little memento of happy times



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I had this made by a lady who has a shop on ETSY:

[attachment=1:fglklphh]IMG_7313.jpg[/attachment:fglklphh]

It's really pretty and I might wind up wearing it though I originally bought it just for the pendant vial:

[attachment=0:fglklphh]IMG_7314.jpg[/attachment:fglklphh]

Inside is a little grain of rice with Charley's name on it, and two of his quills, one white and one banded.

Here is her shop if anyone else is interested, the only additional charge is the stamp to mail her the quills to use:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/CrystalsVialsGalore


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats really cute! I might just get one for myself.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bought two for myself ^.^ excited to get it! And a lovely keepsake


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a wonderful idea. It is beautiful.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's beautiful...I used to have a necklace I made myself of a vial with Lily's quills, but it fell off once and the vial smashed. I have a ton of her quills left still, so I'm definitely going to get one from her. Such a wonderful idea. <3


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I think she sells the materials to make them yourself, it's just 2 or 3x as much as just the pendant which is all I wanted. She's an animal lover too and was very respectful when I explained why I wanted to use the quills. She even mailed me back the ones that she didn't use when she shipped my necklace ^_^ 

I'd make sure and send a msg before you buy a listing because she said the quills (because of their length) might not fit in some of the vials she sells. The one I bought is the XL size vial.

Mine is hanging on the painting PJ did of Charley <3

~Katie


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a great idea!! Too bad these necklaces aren't as popular as they used to be. It's be nice if I could just walk up to a little booth at the mall still and give them digg's quills to do this with


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That is a fantastic idea. I love that you will always have a piece of Charley with you. You were so good with him. That is just beautiful. I love it. <3


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

That is so sweet. I love those necklaces. I actually had a job making them at an amusement park for a brief period. I think I still have a couple. I might make one when I get my first hedgie! (only one more day of waiting!!!!)

Thank you for sharing, so lovely.


----------

